# problem after problem after problem......



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

Hi after fixing another problem, another problem has given me trouble. I was on the road and when I arrived home the tempreture rose up like hell!!! When I went to open the hood, The fan melted!!! The high tempeture from the turbo caused this!!!!!!!!!!! Now I searched and I coulden't find these slim fans for the sentra. Does anybody know where I can buy these? 

Thanks

Jason


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

I bought the slim fans no problem there. Installed them. The engine still heats up like a bitch!!! I checked the radiator and if the coolent is flowing well. Everything OK there. This happens to me when I shift on high revs it heats up too too much. When I drive normally, everything is OK. I was thinking of getting a bigger radiator. Any help/opinions guys??

Also sombody told me that the slim fans arent ok because they have so much blades . Anybody know if it's true?

Jason


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

Well, personally, I don't have turbo, yet. But it's my understanding that the number of blades does not determine the effeciency of the fan. What you look for, is the amount of air that it moves, in CFM (cubic feet, per minute). That determines the efficiency of the fan.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

nissanlucino said:


> I bought the slim fans no problem there. Installed them. The engine still heats up like a bitch!!! I checked the radiator and if the coolent is flowing well. Everything OK there. This happens to me when I shift on high revs it heats up too too much. When I drive normally, everything is OK. I was thinking of getting a bigger radiator. Any help/opinions guys??
> 
> Also sombody told me that the slim fans arent ok because they have so much blades . Anybody know if it's true?
> 
> Jason


Do the fans work? Are they wired correctly so that the air is flowing the proper direction? Do the fans run and not shut off and the car still heats up? 

You really should get a coolant temp gauge. This wil give you more accurate inormation than the stock gauge. I can watch the temp. move more than 20 degrees and the stock gauge stays in the same spot...


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

wes said:


> Do the fans work? Are they wired correctly so that the air is flowing the proper direction? Do the fans run and not shut off and the car still heats up?
> 
> You really should get a coolant temp gauge. This wil give you more accurate inormation than the stock gauge. I can watch the temp. move more than 20 degrees and the stock gauge stays in the same spot...



Hi Wes
The fans work fine. They are flowing in the right direction. They start to rotate when the engine warms up like they usually do acting in the same way like the OEM ones. I was thinking of getting a thicker radiator so that the radiator can keep up with the engine. I am still running a stock radiator Wes. Also before, I wasnt shifting at high revs. Now since I fixed my other problem I drove the car hard shifting on high revs on first second third and fourth. I think it's the radiator. (my personal opinion) 

Thanks

Jason


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

My question is how hot does it get? Does the gauge hit the top? If so when it does is the coolant in the overflow tank boiling? 

Are you experiencing this while just driving around or do you have to be boosintg for this to happen? 

I wouldn't start throwing money around just yet. If the car is moving and air is flowing through the radiator it should not be overheating unless you are boosting it non-stop for 10+ minutes. I have a few ideas. 

1. Air in the cooling system. Make sure you re-bleed the cooling system per the FSM before you try anything else. 

2. If that does not work I would drain, check the t-stat, refill per the FSM. 

3. If that does not work I would do a compression test and check for a leaking head gasket.


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

wes said:


> My question is how hot does it get? Does the gauge hit the top? If so when it does is the coolant in the overflow tank boiling?
> 
> Are you experiencing this while just driving around or do you have to be boosintg for this to happen?
> 
> ...


I am having this problem when when I dirve almost to the redline on every gear. When I drive around normally, it heats up normally; a little bit more than the middle the heat gauge marks. If I drive around hard too much, the gauge alomst hits to the very top. When this happens, the coolent in the overflow tank boils.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

nissanlucino said:


> I am having this problem when when I dirve almost to the redline on every gear. When I drive around normally, it heats up normally; a little bit more than the middle the heat gauge marks. If I drive around hard too much, the gauge alomst hits to the very top. When this happens, the coolent in the overflow tank boils.


I see. Follow my suggestions above.


----------

